# SONIC PRO



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I know they are new, but does anyone have any experience with the Redington Sonic Pro Waders?

Thanks,
Griff


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been in the market looking for some new waders. From the research I've done Redingtons look pretty good. The sonic pro's have laser welded seems instead of the old sewn and taped seems. Allot of the pin hole leaks I get are along the sewn seems. That being said Cabelas Guide ware pro waders use the same Laser welded seems and are on sale 99.00 bucks.

At that price point vs 250 for the Redintons I'm leaning toward the Cabelas.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Any wader on the market will perform great and last really well as long as it has these letters written on them..... S-I-M-M-S.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Flyguy,

What pair of Simms do you have and how long have you had them? I have heard some not so good stuff about the lower end Simms. I still am not convinced that dropping $400-600 bones on Simms that will probably leak in 5 years is better than buying 5 pairs of Hodgemans at $100.

Unfortunately those Cabela's waders are only in a size small. 

Later, 
Griff


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've had several. Guide, g3, g3 convertible (my current fav), and g4 pro. I usually get 200 to 250me days until I get my first minor leak. Then numerous days after that after a few patches. Compare that to 30 to 60 days with other brands (including Patagonia which run about as much as simms) before they start to sprout leaks. If you look at what you get for what you pay for, they are a much better deal than cabelas, hodgman, Redington, or any other wader out there. I don't know how much you fish but to me 5 years out or a pair of waders seems great no matter what the cost. The amount of days I put on mine im lucky if I get a year and a half. Fyi, as far as bang for the buck the Simms headwater wader is fantastic. We use them for our guide rental inventory and they work great. Have over 30 pairs and in two years only sent two pairs back for repair. (They are being used just about EVERY DAY from june through September.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

GRIFF said:


> Flyguy,
> 
> What pair of Simms do you have and how long have you had them? I have heard some not so good stuff about the lower end Simms. I still am not convinced that dropping $400-600 bones on Simms that will probably leak in 5 years is better than buying 5 pairs of Hodgemans at $100.
> 
> ...


I wear Simms G3's. The stockingfoot is extremely comfortable and warm.
The legs are durable and warm. I did wear Cabelas Gold Medal. Very
good wader but not on the level of Simms. I recommend G3's. My next pair
will be G4's. Cabelas Gold Medal (5 layer) if short on money. My G3's in the first year
developed a pin hole leak in the upper ankle area. Sent to Simms and repair
for free. No problems this year. I am very hard on waders ---bushwacking etc.
I cannot over emphasize the comfort and warmth.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Without a doubt Simms makes some of the best waders out there but there price point is a bit inflated. The G4's run 530.00 The G4z run 700.00. For that price you can pick up a Sage Z-Axis and still have money left over for a reel, line and flies. 
In my opinion the Simms G3 & G4 waders are so expensive is they use "Gore-Tex" If you know anything about how Gore-Tex markets there fabric you know there a huge markup in pricing to use the "Gore-Tex" branding. 

250 days for 500 to 700 dollars ? My Cabelas Dry plus were 120.00 bucks and im going on my 3rd year on them without a leak. Anybody that know me knows Im rough on all my gear. I have to guesstimate I fish at least once a week year round and that not counting week long camping trips and out of state trips. 

Yea if you got the money to burn then you cant go wrong with Simms waders but in my opinion there lots of waders that are just as durable and comfortable as Simm but a much lower price point. 

Griff: Ive found that Cabelas stores usually have more sizes wonder if they will honor the online price in store ? Or if you buy online will they let you exchange in store for a larger size.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i have to agree with the simms statment. i have the g3 guide pants and g4 pros for the winter/deep wading. that ebing said i took a look at the reddingtons yesterday while my buddy had to pick some things up. there are a few quick things that stood out for me. they way the back is made seems like it would offer some type of lumbar support (i say may because i did not try them on). i like the way the pockets are slanted instead of the way the pockets on the g3 pants are. they seem built very well over all and seem like they would be well worth the money.

on another side note i also have a pair of the cabelas guide weight waders that i have beaten the ever living crap out of, they are going on 3 years old and not one leak. they sure do like to hold grass and dirt stains alot but oh well thats what bush whacking is for


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Simms is the only wader I will ever wear.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the Sonic Pro's and so far I love em- no leaks yet!! but i have only been fishing them since April. Oh yea-the fleece lined pockets are Toasty on chilly mornings


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Mickey at Fish tech was involved in the field testing of the Sonic Pros. He told me that he was extremely impressed and definitely recommended them. Orvis is now copying Redington and recently released their new SonicSeam lineup too, which would appear to indicate the concept is solid. 

Redington has done a great job in the high value fly fishing segment, it's hard to beat a lot of their gear for the money. The Women's Sonic Pro waders won a best product award at this year's IFTD. 

The only caveat I will mention is that Simms offers a lot more flexibility with sizes. If you shoes are 11-13, for example, you can get the up-sized bootie on just about any Simms product. Redington only offers the 11-13 bootie on the enormous XXL. If that's not a factor...get some and let us know what you think.


----------

